# Looking for bear meat!



## redheadedalex (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh geez, I hope this forum is an okay place to post this. I have no experience here. 

I am from Tennessee and grew up eating mostly bear, with a few boar/deer in there as well. I have lived in Utah for ten years and really miss the taste of bear meat! I don't hunt, but I found hunters a few years ago who were willing to barter with me for some bear meat they had. We lost contact before they got any kills for the season and I've been aching ever since then to get in touch with someone. 

As I understand it the law prevents selling of bear meat in Utah, but I could be wrong on that--in any case I'd trade whatever you wanted! I am a cake artist, so I could do cakes, (last time I offered the hunters a few southern cobblers...peach, blackberry, you get the idea) but I'm open to anything and everything else. 

Again if this violates some forum rule I'm sorry, I just don't know where else to post! I'm an EMT so I am always working, don't know any hunters and don't know where to start really.


----------

